# Mammatus em Lisboa - 30 Novembro 2008



## cloud9 (30 Nov 2008 às 14:13)

Depois da queda de granizo, alguns de tamanho consideravel, fui brindado por estas belas formações, pior foi querer fotografar e nao ter a bateria carregada, e ter de esperar uns 5m para o poder fazer, aqui segue o resultado.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 14:21)

*Re: Mammatus Lisboa*

Fotos absolutamente espetaculares, muito bem apanhado


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Nov 2008 às 16:07)

*Re: Mammatus Lisboa*

boas

excelentes fotografias 

abraços


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 21:08)

*Re: Mammatus Lisboa*

Belo registo!


----------

